
Give us your phones and passwords - virtuabhi
https://theintercept.com/2017/01/14/complaints-describes-border-agents-interrogating-muslim-americans-asking-for-social-media-accounts/
======
RichardHeart
Canada is brutal with this. They will demand your phone, they will demand your
password. If there's anything that makes them think you might overstay your
visa, they'll likely deny you entry. The only "reasonable" solution, is to
enjoy your trip free of cumbersome electronics, or buy new ones.

